# Missing oil drain?



## Arthur Seib (Oct 7, 2021)

Kids got me a new craftsman 1022E, the manual says there should be a drain on back of engine. There is suppose to be a plug but there is a blind hole. Am I expected to drill and tap this for a plug?


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

No ... look around the base of the engine, you will see a plug


----------



## Arthur Seib (Oct 7, 2021)

Oneacer said:


> No ... look around the base of the engine, you will see a plug





Oneacer said:


> No ... look around the base of the engine, you will see a plug


As I said, I have looked at it from all views and it is not there


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Can you post some pics of the base from both sides and rear of engine?


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Then that would be the first small engine I ever heard of with no oil drain in the bottom of the block.


----------



## BullFrog (Oct 14, 2015)

Is there a plug at the very base of the engine? I'm not referring to a cap you can remove with your fingers but one that requires a wrench as shown in the middle of the base.


----------



## Darryl G (Feb 5, 2017)

Oneacer said:


> Then that would be the first small engine I ever heard of with no oil drain in the bottom of the block.


I've had multiple small lawn mowers over the years that have no oil drain - the oil fill and drain and one in the same and you tip it to drain it. Pretty common really.


----------



## LenD (Nov 17, 2020)

Arthur Seib said:


> Kids got me a new craftsman 1022E, the manual says there should be a drain on back of engine. There is suppose to be a plug but there is a blind hole. Am I expected to drill and tap this for a plug?


----------



## BullFrog (Oct 14, 2015)

Yeah the new Honda mower I bought last year can only be drained through the dipstick tube. My old '95 Honda has a drain plug in the bottom of the engine but it's easier to simply tip the mower on its side and drain the oil though the tube. A lot less mess doing it that way.


----------



## all3939 (Dec 21, 2014)

delete


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Yeah, things are different on a lawnmower ... regarding per our discussion here of snowblowers, I have never seen a small engine on a snowblower without a drain


----------



## contender (Jan 18, 2018)

From a distance, it looks like a spot for a drainzit.......


----------



## Arthur Seib (Oct 7, 2021)

LenD said:


> View attachment 189225


Yes I have the same drawing in the manual. I'm saying where the drain plug should be there is a blind hole. Maybe I got a defect ,I was just wondering if anyone else had one.


----------



## LenD (Nov 17, 2020)

ahh, I guess we need pics as asked for in post 4 👆


----------



## Arthur Seib (Oct 7, 2021)

LenD said:


> ahh, I guess we need pics as asked for in post 4 👆


Will try for pics tomorrow


----------



## F. Campbell (11 mo ago)

Maybe it is a 'no-oil change' engine like the Briggs and Stratton on my lawnmower. Just add some oil if it needs any. Sure you haven't got a two stroke engine of some sort? No oil change on them!


----------



## YammiRocks (11 mo ago)

Arthur Seib said:


> Kids got me a new craftsman 1022E, the manual says there should be a drain on back of engine. There is suppose to be a plug but there is a blind hole. Am I expected to drill and tap this for a plug?


You either got a dud but more likely today's engine manufacturers ( some of them ) do not provide a drain for oil changes. They want their customers to tilt the machine to drain oil ( like my Honda mower ) or pump old oil out from fill hole with a hand pump or a drill mounted pump ( which you can buy for $ 10.00 at any hardware store. Bottom line it is a cost saving move for them.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I have never seen a snow blower without an oil drain.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Pictures look great.


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

The full complete blower model number off the ID tag would help. Or the entire model info off the ENGINE tag. We could narrow down the exact engine and research the parts IPL.


----------

